# Антелистез L5 1-2 ст со скольжением, грыжами диска L5-S1, L4-L5



## leonardo_16 (23 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Лев, мне 20 лет. С детства я ходил на плавание до 18 лет. После поступления в университет забросил и решил заниматься борьбой и посещать тренажёрный зал. Пока ходил на плавание проблем со спиной не было. Только что был случай когда я упал на спину в возрасте 14-15 лет. В прошлом году т.е в сентябре 2017 получил травму перелом локтевой кости и разрыв дистально-радиульнарного сочленения в запястном суставе из за этой травмы не занимался спортом до апреля 2018 года т.е почти 8 месяцев. А самое интересное что спина в области поясницы с левой стороны начала болеть с декабря 2018 т.е в то время когда я не занимался спортом. Травм этот период не было. В общем спина болит уже больше полугода, бывают дни когда боли совсем нет но это редкость. Боль усиливается ночью и иногда после тренировок, но не всегда. Болевые ощущения локализуются в области поясницы с левой стороны, в ногу не отдаёт, но например ночью когда болит спина при поднятии левой ноги, боль в пояснице усиливается. Заметил что мышца  с левой стороны в области поясницы всегда в напряжении даже когда спина не болит. При пальпации сама мышца напряжена, но каких либо болевых ощущений нет. Вопрос в следующем сколько дней займёт реабилитация и когда( если конечно вообще можно будет) снова можно приступить к тренировкам по борьбе( джиу джитсу) и занятием в тренажёрном зале. И стоит ли снова записаться на плавание, но только в профилактических целях. Фотографию с заключением МРТ приложил. Заранее спасибо за совет

Результаты МРТ 
Поясничный лордоз сохранен.
Антелистез  L5 1-2ст (до 5-6мм)
Тела позвонков правильной формы, с заострением вентральных и дорсальных углов. Усиление фасет суставных поверхностей дугоотросчатых суставов L5-S1 (не исключется дефект задних опорных структур)
Изменения мр-сигнала от костного мозга не выявлено.
В L4-S1 умеренная дегидратация межпозвоночных дисков со снижением высоты L5-S1 до 1/3
На уровне сегмента L4-L5 на фоне циркулярной протрузии визуализируется медианная грыжа межпозвоночного диска, выступающая в просвет позвоночного канала на 5,4-бмм, с легкой компрессией дурального мешка и корешков.

На уровне сегмента L5-S1 на фоне скольжения диска визуализируется левосторонняя фораминальная грыжа межпозвоночного диска, выступающая в просвет фораминального канала на 6-7мм, с умеренной компрессией в суженном фораминальном канале корешка. Легкая компрессия корешка в суженном фораминальном канале справа.
Минимальный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L4-L5 10мм.
Стенки дурального мешка четко дифференцируются на всем протяжении.
Спинной мозг имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину, однородную структуру, с типичным расположением конуса.
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей.


----------



## La murr (23 Окт 2018)

@leonardo_16, Лев, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## leonardo_16 (23 Окт 2018)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Просто рентген делали?
Фото со спины сделайте.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Окт 2018)

Приступить к тренировкам можно будет после исчезновения боли в пояснице.
Пока же желательно обратиться к за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, который умеет работать с мышцами.


----------



## leonardo_16 (24 Окт 2018)

Со спины в смысле перевернуть снимок мрт?
Рентген делали, но он очень плохого качества и сказали что патологий нет. К сожалению снимок остался в другом городе. Сегодня был на приёме у невролога. Он направил меня к нейрохирургу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2018)

Вам нужно делать рентгенографию или Кт, для оценки причины листеза.
Как вариант спондилолиз?


----------

